# Still in the UK and getting more and more depressed



## Kazzy (Mar 23, 2008)

Hiya 

I havn`t posted on here for a while, i am still in the UK in body, but my heart followed by everything else wants to be in Canada!! It isn`t easy to get there ya know  (i kow you do know) 
So if anyone wants to get married who is living in Canada already (a canadian mountie living in NS would be great!) dosn`t matter that i am married already, we will come to that when we need to hehehehehehehe only joking. 
Myself and my hubbie are still trying to get there, maybe visiting come the end of the year so that gives me something to look forward to at least. 

I have also been looking at the Canadian way of driving.... and have a question for you guys ...... both myself and my husband have a full UK driving licence.....if we came over to NS for six months holiday, would we still have to apply for a NS licence after 90 days or could we drive the whole 6 months on our UK one?? as we would be not residents

Kazzy x


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're over in Canada on a tourist visa, you should be able to drive on your UK driving license for the duration of your stay. It's only if you come over to set up residence that you have to get a local license within the time limit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Kazzy (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanx for your speedy reply Bev much appreciated. Thats one thing we dont have to worry about then 

Kazzy


----------

